# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Propain Bikes Gallery

## refromresk

Ich mach hier mal einen Thread für die Propain Fraktion auf. Auch wenn sie wohl nicht so oft aktualisiert werde wird - hat ja kaum einer.

Ich mach einfach mal den Anfang.

Mein Schatz ist ein Propain Rage

Rahmen: Propain Rage
Steuersatz: Propain
Gabel: Manitou Dorado MRD
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel mit Titanfeder
Kurbel: Saint
Kettenführung: MPR
Bremsen: Saint
Schaltwerk: Saint
Laufräder: Veltec Naben auf Spank Spike Felgen
Reifen: Variiert

Gewicht: 18,3 Kg

----------


## fipu

Schönes Rage! :Way To Go: Bald sollte hier noch eins mehr hinzu kommen...

----------


## slayer80

@Fipu: Hast Du Dein schönes Yeti gegen n Propain getauscht?

----------


## fipu

Sicher das Sunn wird getauscht ja. Ev. das Yeti auch. Wenns den jemand gibt, der die Bikes kaufen will...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

oh Mann. sorry, will niemanden da angreifen. Für mich sind Propain-Rahmen eine der hässlichsten am Markt. aber über Geschmack......

----------

